# Peter Nugent



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Peter Jackson is looking for Peter Nugent, he was a Petty Officer Electrician on Hms Antrim.
He also served in the MN, believed now to be living in Canada.


----------



## KevinJCunningham (Aug 26, 2009)

I new a Peter Nugent when I was sailing with Ellerman's back in the 70's, would that be the same person.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

In the 1980's a company called Mercator Enterprises was based in Halifax, Nova Scotia. The company was a shipping agent, supplied crews etc, but its main claim to fame was that it purchased a passenger ship called Mercator 1. At the time the company was operated by Joe Nugent whose son, Peter, was also in the business. Would this be your man?


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Peter left the Rn in 1975 after 20 years service, would be around 70 years old now.


----------

